# North Carolina Mini Rallies



## WVUMiniMan (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone know about any weekend get-to-gethers for Mini owners in NC in 2012?


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Here is the MINI club website for NC. Its a very active club. We would love to have you join.http://www.tarheelminis.org/content.php


----------

